
Ask HN: Resource to find and learn more about interesting companies/startups - letientai299
I want to find out thing that I don&#x27;t know yet about big companies and promising
startups. There&#x27;s a lot of companies out there. But I can only find
their job posting and some relevant pages about their market, products. Those
pages usually for marketing purpose, which are not what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>I want to know:<p>- Who are they, beside the well-known names like Google, Facebook, Microsoft,
  Amazon, Dropbox, Grab, Uber...
- How is their financing status?
- Who are they competitors, and how would they fight (the differences between
  them and competitors, the strategy, scale, R&amp;D) ? 
- Their history.<p>FWIW, I&#x27;m seriously looking for a new job, where I would contribute my time to
build something interesting. During searching, it&#x27;s feel like I&#x27;m learning about
building my own startup. But I don&#x27;t want to. I think it better to join an
already growing company, because my network is narrow, and I know nothing about
financing, funding, etc.
======
thetall0ne
You could try crunchbase.com - has more info about financing

